# Game Tags



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

What material do you use for your game tags?


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I use paper, but have a little plastic thing to put it in and attach to the deer


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I used paper and a ziptie last season but am looking for a better idea for this season.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We use the cardboard on the back page of a notebook, it is a little more sturdy and isn't that thick. We then use a hole punch and put a small hole to attach a twisty tie or wire to, has worked out well for us. Have a bunch in my fanny pack and jkts for turkey & deer.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just print them out .Then when attaching to the animal I put it in a Ziploc and electrical tape it to the leg. Works great for me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

For deer...Have used regular paper I ziplock bags. But paper tends to be a pain writing on out in the woods if you can't find something flat/hard to lay paper on to write. Pen punches through paper.
Have found small file index cards work well.
Fill out, put in small ziplock bag, place inside ear cavity of deer, take knife and cut two slits in ear, run zip tie through slits and bag pulling ear flaps tight closing ear around bag. Have found this keeps tag from getting ripped off, dry and intact throughout dressing,dragging process.
Also, remember when we used to have to display our hunting license on our backs? The plastic license holders are excellent to put your tag on deer for dragging out. Just run large pin of license holder through deers ear.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I use sandwich size ziploc bags ....inside each one I put a temporary tag and a zip tie. When the animals down....fill it out and lock it on.....waterproof. I’ve also gone to using a pencil instead of a pen since they may not always write in cold weather


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont use tags..........kidding...I just rubberband my printed out paper tag to the horns.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just use a 3x5 index card then use clear packing tape to attach the tag around a front leg with print facing out. Have been doing it like this for years and have yet to loose one yet.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

I use a product from crooked horn outfitters . its called license and tag kit have used it for years on all kinds of big game . It is hard plastic and has a ziplok end and elastic strap to wrap around antlers or leg or punch hole thru ear or where ever . look it up www.crookedhorn.com . good luck mike .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used these for years, inexpensive and work extremely well, easy to attach to deer.

i purchased a pack of 100 at local Staples 8-9 years ago and still have bunches left after supplying my hunting partners every year.

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/11320096287082947250?lsf=seller:7933,store:10909880124957177582&prds=oid:6726758262403147825&q=ppaper+taggs+with+tie+wire+++staples&hl=en&ei=L6ZnW7m_EKW3jwSJmK_wBg&lsft=cm_mmcLA-_-Google-LIA-_-870881906-_-681367&lsft=gclid:CjwKCAjwwJrbBRAoEiwAGA1B_bzbH2bcSp_iHPFkB1B84w03p1zT9GnNnaXdPZBUbL_vLu5NFaNaiBoCHcUQAvD_BwE


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I used these for years, inexpensive and work extremely well, easy to attach to deer.
> 
> i purchased a pack of 100 at local Staples 8-9 years ago and still have bunches left after supplying my hunting partners every year.
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/11320096287082947250?lsf=seller:7933,store:10909880124957177582&prds=oid:6726758262403147825&q=ppaper+taggs+with+tie+wire+++staples&hl=en&ei=L6ZnW7m_EKW3jwSJmK_wBg&lsft=cm_mmcLA-_-Google-LIA-_-870881906-_-681367&lsft=gclid:CjwKCAjwwJrbBRAoEiwAGA1B_bzbH2bcSp_iHPFkB1B84w03p1zT9GnNnaXdPZBUbL_vLu5NFaNaiBoCHcUQAvD_BwE


Have used those as well Lundy. They work very well also.
Cutting a hole in the ear, running wire through hole and twisting. These tags can be put in plastic baggies as well. Just poke the wire through the bag, then through cut in ear closing everything inside the ear for protection when dragging.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I cut a index card in qtrs. I fill out in pencil also insert filled out tag in small 2x4 in ziplok baggie and zip tie to inside of ear


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Just paper and stuff it in the chest cavity for when I'm taking the deer back and forth. But I also write the info on another paper to give the processor and taxidermy.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

i generally just keep it in my pocket. but i am hunting at my house or across the street and do my own processing. I know I know it is supposed to be attached. Well if that is the case GIVE ME BACK MY WATERPROOF TEMPS AND MY METAL BANDS!!! It sucks trying to keep a piece of paper with writing on it on a euro mount without it fading over time. I staple it to the back of the backer board but its doesnt last long hanging in my garage.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Shaun69007 said:


> Well if that is the case GIVE ME BACK MY WATERPROOF TEMPS AND MY METAL BANDS!!! It sucks trying to keep a piece of paper with writing on it on a euro mount without it fading over time. I staple it to the back of the backer board but its doesn't last long hanging in my garage.


A agree...When i tag my deer i do it the best i can. That means a rubber band and a piece of paper written in ink. Most time it makes it out of the woods legible on the animal sometimes it doesn't. 
Either way before i move the animal im doing exactly what is being asked of me


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

I use preprinted tags and keep in a hunting license holder like we used back in the day the pin sticks thru the ear and tag stays dry. I just keep one attached to my jacket till needed. I also keep my hunting license in the holder. I bought 1\2 dosen at k-mart couple years ago. I got tired of messing with zip ties and zip lock bags. I'll by a dozen next time ,I need them as hunting buddies always ask for one when they see them in the camper. They last for years however soeone always looses there zip tie or paper tag got wet or whatever.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've kind of done what Lundy did. I went to Staples and found file cards and plastic holders to fit them. 

Then, I put together a little kit with something I won at a local golf outing! I guess it was supposed to hold balls and tees, but I've re-purposed it. It now holds my tags, zip ties, and also a couple of knives! 

I don't have to go searching around for anything. I pull one item from my kit, and I have everything I need!


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

I use the old license holder with the bobby style pin, put it threw the ear and it wont fall off


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

So these have been popping up and although I really like the idea, I think they are too expensive. Last year and this year I’ve used cheap small toe tags and a ziplock. I do think I would be more willing to purchase these if I knew some of the money was going back into our odnr.

https://hunt-tag.com/products/ohio-hunt-tag-system


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I used these for years, inexpensive and work extremely well, easy to attach to deer.
> 
> i purchased a pack of 100 at local Staples 8-9 years ago and still have bunches left after supplying my hunting partners every year.
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/11320096287082947250?lsf=seller:7933,store:10909880124957177582&prds=oid:6726758262403147825&q=ppaper+taggs+with+tie+wire+++staples&hl=en&ei=L6ZnW7m_EKW3jwSJmK_wBg&lsft=cm_mmcLA-_-Google-LIA-_-870881906-_-681367&lsft=gclid:CjwKCAjwwJrbBRAoEiwAGA1B_bzbH2bcSp_iHPFkB1B84w03p1zT9GnNnaXdPZBUbL_vLu5NFaNaiBoCHcUQAvD_BwE


 I use them as well and always carry a few extra for people I may be hunting with that run into problems with their own versions of tags.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Am I understanding the instructions correctly on this years deer permit that actually tagging of deer is not required when gutting or dragging deer out as long as you don't leave your deer?
I know instructions say to fill permit out with date,county,time of kill and then sign permit at location of kill but does not say anything about actually placing tag itself on the deer as long as you are with the deer.
If leaving deer, then filled out deer permit must be attached to deer.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

They made a change this year Fastwater to the "tagging". Still required to fill out a temporary tag but do not have to attach to deer while dragging out of woods. Once at permanent location-garage, home, camper, bldg, etc-then you need to have attached. Also applies if transporting in a vehicle. I believe the change was made so tags don't get displaced when dragging out of woods? It is in the regs under new changes.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Kenlow1.

Won't be worrying this year about actually pinning a tag on the deer for the drag. Just fill the temp. tag out at kill location before starting to field dress and stick it in my pocket until I get back to the truck.
Hopefully have cell service at that point to call it in finishing up the check in process.
Also...to be noted...if the shooter leaves the deer it must have the temp tag attached (I.E. buddy comes along with quad and drags deer out, you drag deer out to base camp/house and decide to leave to get lunch/run to store etc.), again, if shooter separates from deer, tag has to be attached to deer.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

What I wondered about this year, was multiple deer in one day. Before this year... lets say you shot doe 8 am, climb down tag deer, then you could legally harvest another if you had tags.

The way it looks to me for this year, 3 deer come in, shot one, fill out tag in 20 seconds, then you could actually shot another real quick from same heard, without actually placing tag on first deer??????

Im not that worried about it personally, and will still attach my tag to a deer before attempting another, was just wondering about that situation.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

mashunter18 said:


> What I wondered about this year, was multiple deer in one day. Before this year... lets say you shot doe 8 am, climb down tag deer, then you could legally harvest another if you had tags.
> 
> The way it looks to me for this year, 3 deer come in, shot one, fill out tag in 20 seconds, then you could actually shot another real quick from same heard, without actually placing tag on first deer??????
> 
> Im not that worried about it personally, and will still attach my tag to a deer before attempting another, was just wondering about that situation.


I just read the regulations again. Not sure about shooting a second deer before you take possession of the first. You do not have to attach anything until or unless you leave the deer unattended. So if I fill out my tag and drag to my vehicle and load it up and drive it home I still do not need a tag attached so long as I filled it out. You still must register the kill by noon the next day and of course before you take it to a commercial butcher.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm terrible at this: I have just folded a piece of paper until 4 layers thick, punched a hole in it with my knife, stick a ziplock over it and it is usually tied on with garbage bag / bread sack ties wired together I swiped from the cupboard 

Looks like I need to make a trip to Office Depot


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cut paper plate, in a zip lock bag ,zip tied wrapped around one leg
Just use what's been handy at the cabin


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I put my tag in a crown royal bag and attach it to the deer.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

My personal preference will be to continue to temp tag the deer as soon as possible like i did last week. It doesn't take any time and its making claim at that point that the deer is your property.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve used index cards for my tag and put it in a snack size baggie and attach to the inner ear of the deer, it’s out of the way of getting ripped off on the drag out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I drive a truck and these are what I use


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I just read the regulations again. *Not sure about shooting a second deer before you take possession of the first. *You do not have to attach anything until or unless you leave the deer unattended. So if I fill out my tag and drag to my vehicle and load it up and drive it home I still do not need a tag attached so long as I filled it out. You still must register the kill by noon the next day and of course before you take it to a commercial butcher.


Just spoke directly with ODNR about this exact scenario.
Here's what I was told and the example used for clarification of explanation.
You have two tags, you shoot a deer and deer drops right there, you do not have to get up and go to deer and tag it before taking another deer. You do have to fill your temp permit out where you are at though before taking another deer.
The example ODNR used:
"a guy has two tags and is hunting out of a tree stand. He shoots a deer from his stand and the deer drops DRT. He can stay up in his stand, fill his temp. permit out while up in his stand for dead deer and continue to hunt. Second deer comes out, he shoots it, fills his tag out from deer stand, then comes down out of stand, dresses his deer and packs them out without physically attaching any tags to deer.
If he leaves one deer while dragging out the other, he needs to attach the temp. tag to the deer he left. If he leaves either...or both deer for whatever reason, he has to attach tag to deer.
His deer must be called in/checked by 12:00 noon the next day after harvest.
On Sunday(last day of season) deer must be called in/checked by 11:30pm.
Deer also must be called in/checked before leaving it at processor/taxidermist.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Just spoke directly with ODNR about this exact scenario.
> Here's what I was told and the example used for clarification of explanation.
> You have two tags, you shoot a deer and deer drops right there, you do not have to get up and go to deer and tag it before taking another deer. You do have to fill your temp permit out where you are at though before taking another deer.
> The example ODNR used:
> ...


Good info to have. Thanks. For clarification though... I fill out my tag, drag to truck. Load deer, drive home etc. If I stay with the deer I don't need to attach anything at any point? That is until I leave it at a processor if I don't butcher it myself, or hang it to age. I guess my question is does it need to have a tag on it while in transit home?


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

The tag needs to be filled out, but The tag does not need to be attached to the deer until you arrive at your residence or temporary housing. This is a change for 2019. I believe that it is on page 17 of the regulation booklet.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ll just keep on attaching the temp tag to the deer at the kill site. Otherwise I might forget to do it later. Old habits die hard with me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

kanu said:


> The tag needs to be filled out, but The tag does not need to be attached to the deer until you arrive at your residence or temporary housing. This is a change for 2019. I believe that it is on page 17 of the regulation booklet.


+1


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Am I understanding the instructions correctly on this years deer permit that actually tagging of deer is not required when gutting or dragging deer out as long as you don't leave your deer?
> I know instructions say to fill permit out with date,county,time of kill and then sign permit at location of kill but does not say anything about actually placing tag itself on the deer as long as you are with the deer.
> If leaving deer, then filled out deer permit must be attached to deer.





Kenlow1 said:


> They made a change this year Fastwater to the "tagging". Still required to fill out a temporary tag but do not have to attach to deer while dragging out of woods. Once at permanent location-garage, home, camper, bldg, etc-then you need to have attached. Also applies if transporting in a vehicle. I believe the change was made so tags don't get displaced when dragging out of woods? It is in the regs under new changes.


Yes! It seems like the ODNR wised up a little this year. You can keep that tag in your pocket until you reach your home or your vehicle, whichever comes first. Prior to this, I made a little kit for myself. It had my license and deer tag in a waterproof holder, self made tags, also in waterproof holders, a couple of knives, and zip ties to attach the tag to the deer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Same here BBM.
I streamlined my possibles bag of all that just the other day.
Did keep me a few zip ties(you never know when they can come in handy), fine line marking pen(got tired of ballpoints not writing in cold weather) and a gallon zip lock bag for heart/liver.
Knife,latex gloves, speed loaders, range finder and drag rope pretty much sums up what I'll be carrying.
For non landowner qualifying hunters that still want to attach their own homemade temp tag for dragging, might suggest you still fill out your bought temp tag upon kill to be legal during field dressing/dragging.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I use a luggage tag. It has a loop on it, so you wrap the loop around a leg and run the tag back through the loop and it stays put. 

Obviously, instead of name and address card inside I have the game tag. It also happens to be bright orange too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used paper or the issued tag, put it in a small baggie and stuffed it into the deer's ear.

_*Be sure the deer is dead as they don't like their ears messed with.*_


----------

